# Ventilation? How much?



## blackjack41 (May 1, 2011)

I have very few ideas for ventilation in my new 6' x 3' x 28" enclosure, but do not know how much ventilation will let too much humidity out, and how much ventilation will let little air circulate through the enclosure.

I am planning to have my vents on the sides, one near the bottom on my basking/hot side and one near the top on my cool side. 

I need some ideas on the size of the vent as well as what works best, heat register, wire mesh, or any other ideas.


----------



## james.w (May 1, 2011)

Is your enclosure built yet so you can post pics? On my Melinus cage that is 4x2x4 I drilled two 2" holes on either side and covered them with some vents I found at Home Depot and it seems to work ok.


----------



## blackjack41 (May 1, 2011)

I am done with everything except for the vents, lighting, and the doors which will be sliding tempered glass. Here are some pictures so far.


----------



## james.w (May 7, 2011)

I would start with one 2" hole on either side and add more if needed. I'm pretty sure one side the hole should be up high and the other right above the substrate, but I'm not sure which side is which (hot vs. cold).


----------



## Vince (Jul 5, 2011)

Even though this is an old thread, I wanted to get this info out there.

The high vent should be on the hot side with the lower vent on the cool side. This allows the rising heat from the hot side to create a cross draft between the two with the hot air escaping out the hight vent on the warm and cooler air getting pulled in from the lower vent on the cool side.


----------

